
The Entire Facebook Terms of Service in Bro Speak - donohoe
http://slacktory.com/2011/08/entire-facebook-terms-of-service-in-bro-speak/
======
reemrevnivek
Warning: If you don't know what 'Bro Speak' is, be prepared for lots of
expletives.

